# Kenpo 5.0



## HKphooey (Jul 25, 2006)

Has anyone had the chance to view Jeff Speakman's new DVD or experience the material first hand at a seminar?

Curious as to what it is all about.  I know there is another thread talking about the evolution of kenpo and the lack of ground techniques, but was curious to know if anyone have seen any of the material.

There is a clip on his website:
http://www.jeffspeakman.com/

Thanks in advance for your feedback.


----------



## HKphooey (Jul 25, 2006)

Should have added...  

I am hoping to get feedback on all the material, not just a critique of the clip.

Thanks again.


----------



## James Kovacich (Jul 25, 2006)

That is how I teach. Exploring how we'll be attacked and react and applying it to my system. The exception is he is applying specific Kenpo movements, I don't use Kenpo. How his tech# 4 starts is exactly one scenario I emphasize. The biggest mistake one makes is overlooking areas our systems don't practice. I've actually been attacked for having that mentality, been accused of trying to re-invent the wheel when I was actually "walking my own path.".


----------



## KenpoMD (Jul 25, 2006)

HKphooey said:
			
		

> Has anyone had the chance to view Jeff Speakman's new DVD or experience the material first hand at a seminar?
> 
> Curious as to what it is all about. I know there is another thread talking about the evolution of kenpo and the lack of ground techniques, but was curious to know if anyone have seen any of the material.
> 
> ...


 
I actually attended a seminar on Kenpo 5.0 with Mr. Speakman last October. First of all, I did not know the seminar was going to be on this new curriculum, I simply attended with the hopes of learning some good kenpo - which I did. As to "what it is all about", it is difficult to summarize in a few words what is much better experienced in person. The best way to describe it, however, would be as kenpo on the ground (duh!). It is, to say the least, a little more complicated than that. 

What I liked the most about it is that it still really felt like kenpo. I have some experience with BJJ, MMA, and this is definitely not that! If you want to learn to grapple or win the next UFC this system is not for you. If, however, you want to expand on kenpo theory and apply it to the clinch and the ground this is a very good system. Trever Sherman and Jeff Speakman are not the first, nor will they be the last to mold a system like this, but I do feel they have put a lot into it and it at least deserves an honest chance. 

Two very strong points of the system are first, the natural progression of the techniques from one to the next and second, the active resistance that is encouraged in the techniques. The techniques are set up in a group or sequence that teaches an ideal stand-up response to an attack, than what to do if it goes to the clinch, and finally what to do on the ground. "Gripping Leaves" is, for example, one in a series of techniques - it shows what to if you have to go to the ground. The other techniques that go along with it show you how to not go to the ground against the same attack. However, "Gripping Leaves" exists as a back up - it allows you to go to the ground and still come out on top (pun intended). 

The second part of what I liked was that active resistance on part of the _uke _was encouraged. Sure, there were times when we just drilled the techniques, but once we had a good grasp on it we were encouraged to resist and force our partners to learn how to make the technique work.

I did not, however, like everything about the system. For example, the name: Kenpo 5.0. I almost did a double take when he first said it. I was thinking, "What does this have to do with computers?" I can't wait to learn _Twisting Macintosh _(defense against an overhead e-mail virus from 12 o'clock). Seriously, though, how much does the name matter. I mean, if it really turned out to be kempo and not kenpo (gasp!) would you just hang up your belt and call it a day?

Also, the system is relatively new and probably has some kinks to be worked out. (If you want the problem-free version you'll just have to wait for Kenpo 5.1.) I should also say that I have not seen the entire system, and what I am saying is based only on what I have experienced. I would also like to say that I am not affiliated with the AKKS. I do, however, know a few of their members, and find them to be good-spirited, hard-hitting kenpoists who are out to practice and teach the best kenpo they can. They and their system are not perfect, but I feel that they are making a positive contribution to the kenpo community.

At the beginning of my post I said it was difficult to summarize in words what exactly Kenpo 5.0 is. I think Mr. Speakman came pretty close, though, when he said that its purpose was not to serve as a museum of kenpo techniques, but rather as a progressive system of self-defense. I know that some might take offense to that statement, but I did not take it as such and I do not believe that is how it was intended. He was not saying that your kenpo (or my kenpo) is a museum, but that in order for the kenpo the AKKS teaches not to stagnate, it was important to continue to update the system for the 21st century. He also wasn't asking me to abandon the kenpo I've been practicing for years. He was just asking that I give these new techniques a try and see if I didn't learn anything.

Hopefully, this post has been helpful to you. I would, of course, recommend giving the techniques a try, or better yet training with someone in the AKKS to get a better idea what it is all about and if it is for you. Overall, it is an attempt to make the weak areas of kenpo strong, and the strong areas stronger. From what I have seen it is a very good system, but it is not perfect (but then neither is my kenpo!).

Sincerely,

John Hippen


----------



## kenpohack (Jul 25, 2006)

I have only seen clips of Kenpo 5.0. I have yet to form an opinion, but I have plenty of questions. In viewing the clip of Gripping Leaves, I wonder how well this would work against a bjj fighter. I train bjj on the side, and I've found that most solid jiu-jitsu fighters will end a fight on the ground rather quickly against a grappling novice. I could see those techniques working against a ground-and-pound wrestler or pancrase grappler. A bjj stylist would not fall for Gripping Leaves. I don't know how much juice you would get out of an elbow from the guard. Besides, any skilled grappler will know how to easily defend against a sweep. I could see this being a viable defense against falling down or tripping against an opponent with limited grapplling experience.


----------



## don bohrer (Jul 26, 2006)

I like the way you put things into perspective kenpoMD. Any chance that you'll be able to train with Mr  Speakman again? I would like to hear a second review on the system.

don (el paso)


----------



## hector (Jul 26, 2006)

Hi, 

If this is kenpo 5.0, 

which are the other releases ? 

1954 first version 1.0 
1970 System 32 2.0 
1981 System 24 3.0 
1990 System 16 4.0 (the dates are approximate) 


or the reason is for the version of the manuals ?


Thanks 

Hector


----------



## KenpoMD (Jul 26, 2006)

don bohrer said:
			
		

> I like the way you put things into perspective kenpoMD. Any chance that you'll be able to train with Mr Speakman again? I would like to hear a second review on the system.
> 
> don (el paso)


 
Thanks for the compliment. I'm hoping to go to another seminar again later this year in San Antonio. It is a bit of ways for me, but I'd really like to see more of the material. It will also be nice to see the DVDs when they come out. I really liked what I saw, but I would like to see how it all fits together.

Regards,

John


----------



## KenpoMD (Jul 26, 2006)

hector said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> If this is kenpo 5.0,
> 
> ...


 
Hector,

I'm not sure what the previous versions of kenpo were. I would only be guessing. It would depend a lot on which version of kenpo you define as 1.0. Depending on what version of kenpo you're talking about you could trace it back anywhere from 50 to over 1000 years. 

Your guess sounds reasonable though. In the end, though, I don't think it matters much. With that said it would be very interesting to hear how this came up. 

Take care,

John


----------



## Sigung86 (Jul 27, 2006)

The thing that I find interesting about it is all the "emotional" brouhahah going on in other places.  It seems to me that we are a free market economy, even in, and most particularly, in Kenpo.

It will either fly or not.  If enough folks like it, then there you are.  If not, then there you are.  And that is probably independent of all the brouhahah.
I mena, look at the Sharper Image Air Purifier!  LOL!


I wish the developers luck with what they do.  If it catches on and becomes the latest thing, that's fine.  If not, then ... Well, it is back to the drawing board, or the mats in this case.


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Jul 27, 2006)

Sigung86 said:
			
		

> The thing that I find interesting about it is all the "emotional" brouhahah going on in other places. It seems to me that we are a free market economy, even in, and most particularly, in Kenpo.
> 
> It will either fly or not. If enough folks like it, then there you are. If not, then there you are. And that is probably independent of all the brouhahah.
> I mena, look at the Sharper Image Air Purifier! LOL!
> ...


 
Mr. Dan, how dare you imply that Martial Arts go in cycles or fads! Blasphemer! LOL.

Your Buddy,
James


----------



## cdhall (Aug 3, 2006)

KenpoMD,

Are you talking about the Seminar in Sept in San Antonio?
http://jeffspeakmantexas.ourhostsite.com/files/updated_JSKK_seminar_Sept_06.pdf

I should be there and I'll look for you. Feel free to email me or PM me.


----------



## bujuts (Aug 3, 2006)

I work out once a week with one of Mr. Speakman's Black Belts, and dummy for this stuff fairly regularly.  It is not intended to put a kenpoist in the UFC, its constructed to give Mr. Speakman's organization a frame of reference from which to understand and train against some standard moves and positions typical of MMA, which, he is right about, is prevelant among a growing population of amateur martial artists.

I've got no issues with it.  Like any kenpo technique, the techniques in 5.0 are starting points of study for certain types of attacks, and as they are done fall into Mr. Speakman's method of kenpo well.  They are not set in stone, nor are they specific prescriptions.  I have worked a few of the techniques myself, and found what integrates with the kenpo I've been taught, what doesn't, what is clearly new to me, and what works despite my most aggressive attack.  I'm 6'2", 210 lbs, and I know how to rush like a bull and get someone to the ground, and I don't give into techniques for free - i.e. they have to work.  My training partner has stopped me dead in my tracks and dominated me despite my most aggressive attacks, plain and simple.

Mr. Speakman should be commended if for no other reason that he is incorporating into his version of kenpo what he deems the best for his students, and is humble enough to recognize and incorporate the talent of others in his organization.  I'm a lowly orange belt, and can be no judge of anyone's practices but my own.

Hope that is of some insight.

Thanks,

Steven Brown
Universal Kenpo Federation


----------



## KenpoMD (Aug 3, 2006)

cdhall said:
			
		

> KenpoMD,
> 
> Are you talking about the Seminar in Sept in San Antonio?
> http://jeffspeakmantexas.ourhostsite.com/files/updated_JSKK_seminar_Sept_06.pdf
> ...


 
That's the one. I look forward to seeing you there!


----------



## cdhall (Sep 1, 2006)

KenpoMD said:
			
		

> That's the one. I look forward to seeing you there!


I should be there. I will be meeting several of Mr. Duffy's other students. This will be maybe my 8th seminar with Mr. Speakman. I'll have to see if I can account for them all now that I've said that.

I've not seen 5.0 except via the web clips and I've not met Mr. Weiland either.


----------



## cdhall (Sep 3, 2006)

KenpoMD said:


> That's the one. I look forward to seeing you there!




I didn't see you. I asked around. I assume you didn't make it.

At any rate it was a very interesting seminar. Some good stuff.


----------



## KenpoMD (Sep 3, 2006)

cdhall said:


> I didn't see you. I asked around. I assume you didn't make it.
> 
> At any rate it was a very interesting seminar. Some good stuff.


 
Unfortunately, I was unable to make it due to a family emergency. I'm sure it was a good seminar. Hopefully, I'll be able to make it the next time around.


----------



## cdhall (Sep 4, 2006)

I posted on KenpoTalk. I hope your family emergency turns out OK. I figured you got called away by work or something.


----------



## Bigdavid5.0 (Nov 25, 2012)

kenpohack said:


> I have only seen clips of Kenpo 5.0. I have yet to form an opinion, but I have plenty of questions. In viewing the clip of Gripping Leaves, I wonder how well this would work against a bjj fighter. I train bjj on the side, and I've found that most solid jiu-jitsu fighters will end a fight on the ground rather quickly against a grappling novice. I could see those techniques working against a ground-and-pound wrestler or pancrase grappler. A bjj stylist would not fall for Gripping Leaves. I don't know how much juice you would get out of an elbow from the guard. Besides, any skilled grappler will know how to easily defend against a sweep. I could see this being a viable defense against falling down or tripping against an opponent with limited grapplling experience.


 Gripping Leaves is for the street.The defender diggs his nails into the gums with the thumb under the chin.You don't want to do that in the ring.At our school we train in wrestling,Bjj,Mma with  5.0 as our base system.A fighter needs to be well rounded.That was a good question.


----------



## Kenpo5.0Hawker (Aug 26, 2013)

Hi. I've just started training 5.0 and speaking as a guy with some experiance fighting in the street and in bars is say the style will def make me safer on the street. These days I'm a family man not a wild Bull Riding Redneck and I haven't been in a fight in years. I don't see any in my future either. Yet im training like the fight of my life will be tomorrow. I feel that Kempo5.0 is a good fit for me. It empowers a Bantom Weight Reg Joe like me immensely. 

Tom


----------

